# Vaginal Discharge



## Bananarama (16 May 2009)

Quick question about vaginal discharge on a mare at my yard.  We noticed it today, it was quite alot and stuck to her dock as well. It was quite a bright yellow colour. We washed it and no more appeared within a few hours, other than this the mare is completly fine in herself. Is this anything to worry about, what should we do/ look out for?


----------



## Tnavas (17 May 2009)

Was it smelly? If so call in the vet as she may have an infection.

If not then it might just be she is in season.


----------



## Bananarama (17 May 2009)

No it didn't smell at all. The reason we were worried was because there was a lot of it, and it was such a bright yellow.


----------



## jenh166 (17 May 2009)

She probably does have an infection. However, are you sure its not just discahrge from being in season?
She may not be showing signs of being ill as the infection is still local i.e. contained within her uterus. If you're unsure if its season fluid, or pus then I'd get vet to come and give her some antibiotics, as infections are a lot more difficult to treat once theyve become systemic. They can also cause scarring and fertility problems if left. Hopefully its nothing too serious. Good luck!


----------



## Bananarama (17 May 2009)

It is possible thats its just from being in season, but I'm not sure if she is in season and as I said there is quite alot. Not usual for the mare in question as far as we are aware.


----------



## EmmaAndSummer (17 May 2009)

id have it checked out by vet, she will probley get 'flushed out' by the vet to clear any infection or problems


----------



## fatpiggy (18 May 2009)

When my mare is about to come into season, her urine goes really thick and chalky which leaves a yellow residue at the bottom of her vulva - could that be what you are seeing?


----------

